# Aristo TE



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a TE and cannot link it up. The power light comes on and the code light comes on when push set button but cannot link to transmitter. I have tried all codes and even old tranmitter but nothing makes the code light link up. Any ideas. Thanks


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Did the TE RX and TX come as a pair? There are one channel and 10 channel versions. If the RX is an older 2 track version (one channel), it will hear a 10 channel TX only on frequency 1 

- gws


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

George i have both the 2 channel and the 10 channel one. Tried to link up with both but neither will link. The reciever did not come with transmitter.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you have the reciever and trasmitter to close together they will not link.........jim


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That's right, they need to be 3-4 ft from each other.
Paul


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ron, 

There are several iterations of the TE equipment, I have found that what works for setting one version won't work for another. Take a look at the ARSTO site Tech section on how to link various versions. 

Michael


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are using a 10 channel TX, set it to Frequency 1 and Track 1 or 2. You probably won't ever need the other channels anyway


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, make sure the receiver is 3 feet or more from any power source. 

Other things can interfere with linking. 
My grandson uses my Rokenbok set and since it has a constant on 27mhz transmitter, my Aristo 27mhz units do not like it. Shut off the Rokenbok and all is well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, did you get it?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Never did get it to work so am sending it back to seller. All the other ones I have work just fine.


----------

